# 4x4 rental out of Johannesburg



## katanarama (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello All,

We require a large 4x4 (without camping gear) for 20 days starting April16. We are 4 adults with luggage who fly into Johannesburg and ideally would like to pick up and drop off at the airport. Apart from the obvious rental companies at Jo'burg International, where should I best look for a quote?

Any recommendations greatly appreciated!

best regards,

JW


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Avis and Budget do 4x4's depending on where you are going will define what you need.
if its four adults plus gear I would suggest you hire something along the lines of a the Landy Defender 110 Stationwagon as the double cabs are a bit cramped in the rear seats.
what are your plans offroad?
http://www.offroadafrica.com/offroadafrica/showVehicles.do


----------



## katanarama (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Daxk.

We are not planning any real off-road adventures, we just like the idea of a large solid car with good visibility and that is very stable over rougher roads.

We have accommodation in Lesotho arranged, so won't need any camping equipment. 

I agree on the twin cab statement, they are fine for the front occupants but cramped for those at the back.

best regards,

JW


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Depending on wether you are going in from the Clarence side or down to Himeville Underberg
and then up to Sani top, if its Clarence and then down past Katze you actually wont need a 4x roads are bumpy but pretty good, if its up Sani then you will,(although 2 wheel with difflock is more than possible if there is no snow.)
best is going to be the Prado/Landy 110 type/anything with at least2.3l and low range will handle it.
this forum does not allow pics but I've done the round trip around the outside 4 times on a Scrambler and Sani top about 10 times at least bike and 4x


----------



## katanarama (Aug 8, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Depending on wether you are going in from the Clarence side or down to Himeville Underberg
> and then up to Sani top, if its Clarence and then down past Katze you actually wont need a 4x roads are bumpy but pretty good, if its up Sani then you will,(although 2 wheel with difflock is more than possible if there is no snow.)
> best is going to be the Prado/Landy 110 type/anything with at least2.3l and low range will handle it.
> this forum does not allow pics but I've done the round trip around the outside 4 times on a Scrambler and Sani top about 10 times at least bike and 4x


Would love to see a couple of pics! walmsley <a.t.> rocketmail dot com

Any recommendations for things to see while on the way to Lesotho and once in country would be great

Scrambler as in enduro motorcycle? I have an XR650R here in Vancouver and have watched the Roof of Africa enduro DVD, amazing!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

which way are you going in? and what were you planning?
yeah, I've been riding various Scrambler(enduro ) bikes for about 30 plus years.
Lesotho was my Honda 500 and then 600 XL, its a pretty barren place, but keep your eyes open when you go trough the cuttings, I found quite a few Fish and Shell fossils bedded in the sand and stone, you can also clearly see the many layers of sediment.
all of which is pretty amazing seeing as how high the Country is and that it was all obviously under water.
advice, kep the tank full, fuel is sometimes scarce and carry spare Fuel filters, especially if Petrol.
Dont drive at night and take it easy in the fog, we once had a friend who was behind us approach us from the front as he went dwn one side of the mountain until he found the road lower down, which was ahead of us.
which was quite fun on a bike.
and whatever you do, dont buy any illicit diamonds, it will be glass with shellac and if you get caught with the real thing, it will cost you lots to get a stay out of jail free card.
I assume you will be staying at Sani top? if so, its a great pub with spectacular views if the weather is clear.
if you go inland, there used to be lodging at a farmers training centre at Thaba seka but that may now be history.
again it depends on your route, the usual is Clarence, Katze dam down to Sani past Mhokotlong and then down into Kwazulu Natal with Giants castle area, Sani pass Hotel is fair if you want to explore the area.
again it depends on your interests..


----------



## katanarama (Aug 8, 2009)

We fly into Tambo at 9AM and would like to be in Maseru before nightfall.

Would you recommend the R707 or the N1? Does one offer more things to see along the way, safety or anything else than the other?

After reading your comments on the road conditions for the North-Western border entry to Lesotho we will probably rent a 2x vehicle with good ground clearance.

Now...I wonder if I can find a place to rent me a bike in Lesotho.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I would still stick with your original plan, I haven't ridden Lesotho roads since 2003, so would hate to give you a bad steer.
unless you are only going to Maseru in which case I would ask why bother?
The road from Tambo to Harrismith and then from there to Maseru past Fouriesburg/Clarens should still be a good road,
all the Roads in SA are pretty safe during the day, especially the National roads. and that route gives you lots of places to sleep over in B&b's if you get delayed at Tambo.
speed limits are also low priority.
Going the N1 past Bloem is one of the most boring roads ever, its also winter which means its miles and miles of FA.
If you have the time do the run down to Sani and then back out to wherever your next stop is either there or at Kwachas neck to transkei(bit dodgy there tho)
If you have watched Roof then Sani pass is a must.
Its low range 1st and compression for the first bit and then an easy 2nd low range down from there.
but I gather they have worked the road.
my best time up in the dry was 13 minutes and two hours in the snow...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Just to wet your appetite for Sani.
The tar section at the end is on the road to maseru past katse dam so the top road down to Mhokoltlong and sani is usually pretty good.
Unless you decide to go inland, and thats more challenging as a road on a map does not signify a driveable road and the roads move 50 metres every rainy season.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

This one would be a bit of a nanny ride.
BMW motorcycle tours in South Africa - Around Lesotho Tour 12 days


----------

